

X = Number of Successes, Y = Number of Failures - aashaykumar92

X = Number of Successes
Y = Number of Failures<p>if(X&#62;Y){
     alert("Take more chances, be bold.");
}
else{
     alert("Keep it up!");
}<p>True or False? Or just commenting is of course ok :)
======
imwhimsical
Shouldn't (technically) there be a prompt function there somewhere? I mean,
how does the computer know how many successes/failures I've had? :P

Just kidding!

While the whole "failure is the stepping stone to success" thing is high these
days, especially with startups, It doesn't work for me. Obviously teaches us a
lot, but then again, failure is failure. Embrace it, acknowledge it, and move
on. Just my 2 cents :)

------
caffeinewriter
I'd add an elif (or else if, depending on if your language can handle that
shorthand) checking the total number of X+Y, as well as if X>Y, with a
statement that says "Don't be afraid to fail."

But that's just me.

~~~
aashaykumar92
What would X+Y represent?? And "Don't be afraid to fail" would be a nice add-
on for sure!

~~~
skndr
Total number of tries. If you've only succeeded or failed a handful of times,
you might not be trying enough ways.

------
tpae
You forgot the while statement

~~~
aashaykumar92
where?

------
rmp2150
Doesn't take into account the magnitude of successes or failures

~~~
jfoster
This is important. I think ambition is also important. Someone who is
extremely ambitious but has had 0 successes probably needs to scale back.
Someone with plenty of successes but no failures might want to think about
scaling up their ambitions.

------
Mz
"Your unhappy customers are your greatest source of learning." -- Bill Gates

Success and failure are often simplistic and arbitrary judgement calls. It is
common to just rejigger the numbers if you don't like what they say. So I am
not sure how to engage you in meaningful and useful discussion on this topic.
You haven't even really defined your terms and if you did I might
fundamentally disagree with your definitions.

~~~
aashaykumar92
Definitions of Successes and Failures are subject to your own discretion--
that's the beauty of these terms.

~~~
Mz
I think life is a little more complicated than that. But I doubt you want to
discuss it in earnest, especially not with me -- which is probably for the
best as I probably should learn to shut up.

Cheers!

